# Horse trailer fixer upper



## baylee32 (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm sort of in the market for a horse trailer and have been looking around casually. I came across this one the other day and for the price I was wondering if it would be worth it to fix up and keep or sell. I'm in no hurry to fix it up so it could be a nice project to do over the winter
It seems that the rust is just on the surface. I think the floor is ok but will defiantly have to go check everything in person. 

What do you think about condition? Is it even worth it? How many things do you think need to be done to it before it can haul?


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

It depends on just how much time and money you want to put into it. The trailer looks to be 30 plus years old. Cosmetic work and floor aside, I would imagine it needs rewiring, new wheel bearings, lights, etc, brakes and confirm that the axles are safe. For resale, you're going to put much more $$$ into it then you could hope to sell it for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

